#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κ.Α.Δ.-ΕΦΟΡΙΑ

## milt

διαβάζοντας την λίστα με τους κωδικούς δραστηριότητας 2008 και μιλώντας με τον λογιστή μου..<< παλια καραβάνα >> και την υπάλληλο της εφορίας στο μητρώο , έχω τις εξής απόψεις:

λογιστής:

μην δηλωνεις πολλούς κωδικούς, δεν χρειάζεται...φαντάσου και εγώ σαν λογιστής να έβαζα όσα έκανα

υπάλληλος εφορίας στο μητρώο:

παλία βάζαμε μέχρι εννιά κωδικούς,με παραπάνω κατέρρεε το σύστημα, τώρα το σύστημα σηκώνει 50

άρα τι να σου πώ...μην βάλεις λίγους αλλά και μην το παραψυρίζεις κιόλας......


εγώ: 

ρωτάω αν με τον κωδικό κατηγορίας ( cpa) και προσθέτοντας μηδενικά μέχρι να γίνει οκταψήφιος
περιλαμβάνεις έτσι και τις αντίστοιχες υποκατηγορίες και άρα και τις αντίστοιχες εθνικές δραστηρίοτητες...................??????????????????????

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι γίνεται, αφού το ίδιο κάνεις και στην τάξης NACE.

Αλλά γιατί να μην πάς στην Τάξης NACE να προσθέσεις τα μηδανικά ώστε να πιάσεις και τις κατηγορίες των υποκατηγοριών?

Άποψη μου είναι να δηλώνεις ότι κάνεις, δεν κοστίζει τιποτα πέραν απο τρέξιμο στην εφορία που τώρα ειναι άδειες.



Μιας και συζητάμε τα του θέματος, τι ΚΑΔ έχετε εσείς? Εμένα μου έχει βάλει η υπάλληλος το 71.12 μόνο και όχι το 71.11 που έχει και εκπόνηση σχεδίων κλπ απο αρχιτέκτονες .

----------

milt

----------


## Xάρης

78358
74200000    ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΩΝ
Κύρια

71121200
ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΑ ΕΡΓΑ
Κύρια

58293000
ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ, ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΤΑΙ (DOWNLOAD) ΑΠΟ ΤΟ INTERNET
Δευτερεύουσα

62022000
ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ
Δευτερεύουσα

69101900
ΑΛΛΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ
Δευτερεύουσα

69203000
ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΩΝ
Δευτερεύουσα

71121100
ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ
Δευτερεύουσα

68310000
ΜΕΣΙΤΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΑΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ
Δευτερεύουσα

----------


## milt

γιατί κανείς από τους δυο...ούτε ο λογιστής μου ούτε η υπάλληλος στην εφορία δεν μπόρεσε να μου το πει με σιγουριά αλλά και η δυο τα μασούσαν λίγο....αν όντως γίνεται  αυτό και στις τάξεις  NACE είναι και το πιο σωστό......από το γράφεις ατελείωτες υποκατηγορίες.......προσωπικά έχω βάλει:

υπηρεσίες: 
71121000 ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ
71122000 ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΡΓΑ

κατασκευες: 
41201000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΟΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ
41201001  ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ
41202000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ
41203000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΟΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΑ
41204000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΑ
42111000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΡΟΜΩΝ
42112000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ
42211000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΥΓΡΩΝ
42212000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΥΓΡΩΝ
42911000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ
42991000  ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ
42992000  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ

και έχω πάει εφορία μέχρι τώρα τρεις φορές........όντως είναι χαλαρά......αλλά δεν παύει να είναι τράβηγμα

----------

